# By petition of another forum member...my R8 test drive weekend



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

Here are some pictures of the test R8 I wrote an article about a long time ago for a Spanish publication.

https://t.co/EKVsXDWd1J


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks like a blast. I have always loved that car!!


----------



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

Amazing car. However, I was happy to return it. It goes through gasoline like nothing I have ever driven before. I swear it felt like it had an MPG of 5. I spent so much money on gas that weekend that it was a bit painful.


----------



## saxman (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey thanks for posting! I am the guilty requester. 

It's all about the smiles per gallon, right?


----------



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

saxman said:


> Hey thanks for posting! I am the guilty requester.
> 
> It's all about the smiles per gallon, right?


Smiles per gallon. That's a good one.


----------

